# 5D mk3 - A few complaints



## wickidwombat (Mar 26, 2012)

So i've been snapping away wildly all weekend with the 5Dmk3 and there are a couple of things that bug me
overall the build and handling are significant steps up but there is some silly stuff going on.

1 - The rate button, probably the single most useless button I have even seen on a camera EVER, which would be fine if you could assign it a usefull function instead such as a bracketing button like ever 1D has had since the 1Dmk1 remember that good ol 4MP kodak sensor? its nice to just hold a button down and scrollt he wheel bringing up the bracketed stops. having to go into the menu to enable bracketing on a PRO body is just plain lame. This could easily be fixed with a firmware update to enable assigning of more functions to that button
as for rate and protect the whole 2 features you can choose this button to perform, very underwhelming. As it is this button is a total bull tit.

2 - out of camera Jpeg files are horrible, accross the board there is far too much smearing going on they are well and truely overcooked, mushy and about as sharp as a bowling ball. I like to have medium jpg files writing to the SD card so i can just pop it out to give someone quick access to the pics without jumping through all the raw processing hoops. As it stands I'm really not going to give anyone these jpegs so i've turned it off all together until an update comes out.
This is particularly concerning because all the talk from the marketing machine talked up how all the improvements of blah blah stops is based on jpegs. If this follows through to the 1Dx there are going to be alot of unhappy people with $6500 less in their pocket.

3. RAW processing, I'm a bit amazed that none of this was sorted out prior to release, neither DPP or adobe are producing satisfactory results. The only way i can even see the detail i'm chasing is in DPP preview.

4. AF isnt as good as i was expecting in AI servo but I'm still playing with it (there are lots of settings to play with and test) so i'll have to reserve judgement on this but as for just turning it on and shooting with AI servo in standard mode the 1Dmk3 still eats it alive both in speed and accuracy  
Perhaps I am doing something wrong maybe 7D users have some tips on getting the most from these new AF systems in AI servo.


----------



## Bosman (Mar 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> So i've been snapping away wildly all weekend with the 5Dmk3 and there are a couple of things that bug me
> overall the build and handling are significant steps up but there is some silly stuff going on.
> 
> 1 - The rate button, probably the single most useless button I have even seen on a camera EVER, which would be fine if you could assign it a usefull function instead such as a bracketing button like ever 1D has had since the 1Dmk1 remember that good ol 4MP kodak sensor? its nice to just hold a button down and scrollt he wheel bringing up the bracketed stops. having to go into the menu to enable bracketing on a PRO body is just plain lame. This could easily be fixed with a firmware update to enable assigning of more functions to that button
> ...


We must be from different universes because none of those things you mentioned about the cameras capability agree with my findings whatsoever, other than the adobe LR not having raw capability because CS5 does with the beta but DPP works very well. I just never use it so its kinda hard to navigate around it.
Maybe you got a dud because sharpness, focus speed, color, high iso, sharpness of images is lining up nicely enough for me to consider selling the 1dm3 i own for a 5dm3 and shoot sports with that. If you are testing fast lenses F1.8 and faster then turn servo off unless you have a 200 F1.8. Servo no matter what camera screwed with the high end primes.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 26, 2012)

Bosman said:


> We must be from different universes because none of those things you mentioned about the cameras capability agree with my findings whatsoever, other than the adobe LR not having raw capability because CS5 does with the beta but DPP works very well. I just never use it so its kinda hard to navigate around it.
> Maybe you got a dud because sharpness, focus speed, color, high iso, sharpness of images is lining up nicely enough for me to consider selling the 1dm3 i own for a 5dm3 and shoot sports with that. If you are testing fast lenses F1.8 and faster then turn servo off unless you have a 200 F1.8. Servo no matter what camera screwed with the high end primes.


I was testing with sigma 85 f1.4 and canon 50mm f1.4 I havent given it a good work out yet with my 70-200 2.8 yet I will and see if it helps the AF

you dont agree with the rate button being useless? i like having bracketing easily accessable horses for coarses I guess.

generally i really like the camera I just feel the IQ is not up to the level of my 5Dmk2 cameras at the moment. I am blaming this on raw converters I did post raws compared between my 5D2 and 5D3 previously. The 5D2 is clearly sharper
https://rapidshare.com/files/265985045/045C0110.CR2
https://rapidshare.com/files/2949940123/IMG_8491.CR2


----------



## Christian_Stella (Mar 26, 2012)

I actually find the Rate button extremely helpful. I do food photography and can often take 50-75 photos of the same plate of food. After a full day's shoot I can have 300-600 shots for 8 plates of food. I find that reviewing the shots on the camera through an HDMI cable is the quickest way to get through them all and swiftly zoom in to check focus. Up until now I've been writing the file numbers of keepers on a steno pad during this process. 

The comparison view, rate button, and instant zoom to 100% to check focus are 3 amazing ways to take pixel peeping out of the sluggish Lightroom 4 and onto an IPS monitor through HDMI. 

This was possible before with the protect feature, but it was too cumbersome. 

I would imagine the Rate button and comparison views will also give many professionals the opportunity to work on their commute. 

That said, I think all of the buttons should be more customizable in general. I'd love to map a button to rotate, to quickly view a portrait oriented photo in all it's glory. Of course they should just automatically orient themselves when you turn the camera sideways in the first place. 

I also miss the fact that the multicontroller was basically the Q button on the 5d2 and there's no way to get it back that way.


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Mar 26, 2012)

Christian_Stella said:


> That said, I think all of the buttons should be more customizable in general. I'd love to map a button to rotate, to quickly view a portrait oriented photo in all it's glory. Of course they should just automatically orient themselves when you turn the camera sideways in the first place.
> 
> I also miss the fact that the multicontroller was basically the Q button on the 5d2 and there's no way to get it back that way.



You know you can set the camera to not rotate vertical images on the camera display yet have them come up correct when imported on the computer, right?

And I don't know what your last sentence means.


----------



## XanuFoto (Mar 26, 2012)

This is a AF system new to many of us. We will first have to patiently master it before we overreact and think the world is ending.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 26, 2012)

XanuFoto said:


> This is a AF system new to many of us. We will first have to patiently master it before we overreact and think the world is ending.



I'm not overreacting, agree totally that I need to spend more time with the AF to get a handle on it there are so many more options and settings to be considered thats just for starters!


----------



## Christian_Stella (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, I know you can set the rotate to always display in portrait. I'd rather not have one or the other though, especially as I often hook the camera to an external monitor. The digital level is smart enough to automatically flip between landscape and portrait, I don't see why photos couldn't. Smartphones have spoiled us with that simplicity. 

I was talking about pressing the joystick in used to be the same as the Q button. Maybe that was a custom setting I'd made. 

Overall I'm still really happy with how much more customizable things are.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> 4. AF isnt as good as i was expecting in AI servo but I'm still playing with it (there are lots of settings to play with and test) so i'll have to reserve judgement on this but as for just turning it on and shooting with AI servo in standard mode the 1Dmk3 still eats it alive both in speed and accuracy
> Perhaps I am doing something wrong maybe 7D users have some tips on getting the most from these new AF systems in AI servo.



Ack! Don't say that. I was hoping AF would be it's saving grace and reports had been generally really good so far.
What sport were you shooting?

(I just noticed you were using 50mm 1.4 and sigma 85 1.4, I don't know anything about the sigma, but the Canon 50mm 1.4 always seemed like an erratic lens to me for sports AI Servo. Where you comparing 50 1.4 on 5D3 to 70-200 2.8 on 1D3? I hope. Although if the 50 1.4 does noticeabyl worse on the 5D3 than the 1D3 that doesn't sound hot.)


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 26, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > 4. AF isnt as good as i was expecting in AI servo but I'm still playing with it (there are lots of settings to play with and test) so i'll have to reserve judgement on this but as for just turning it on and shooting with AI servo in standard mode the 1Dmk3 still eats it alive both in speed and accuracy
> ...



lol Sport!? haha I was shooting my wife strolling towards me on a beach using standard mode selected spot focus, first trying outer points and then center point only, on the screen it looks like a high keeper rate but on the computer not so much. But Like I said I really need to spend alot more time playing with this AF there are ALOT of settings and i need to try AI servo with the 70-200 f2.8 and 300 f4L which i know work brilliantly on the 1Dmk3. But over the weekend the only lenses i was using were the sigma 85 1.4 the canon 50 1.4 and the canon 16-35 f2.8L II


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 26, 2012)

wombat:

1) Are the raw files just soft, or terrible in other respects?

2) Is it the smearing of the details that makes the jpegs so bad?

I hope this is just an issue with the DPP software.


----------



## Bosman (Mar 26, 2012)

Although the rate button isnt the awesomest most used button by pretty much everyone, i do occassionally shoot and try to remember what image number it was that i really liked in a wedding or a sport event. This gives me something to make that search quicker. Although maybe canon firmware could add the ability to review your images based on rating, that would be nice! The other thing i want is Speedlight custom functions for C1,C2, & C3, apparently you set it in camera and you cant have diff settings for diff C functions, that is just half baked to me. I wanted to set up one function to disable to flash so i just shoot avail light and if dark the flash metering beam still goes off like when you disable the flash. Then when i needed flash i have C2 for that scenario with like second curtain sync.


----------



## jrista (Mar 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> 1 - The rate button, probably the single most useless button I have even seen on a camera EVER, which would be fine if you could assign it a usefull function instead such as a bracketing button like ever 1D has had since the 1Dmk1 remember that good ol 4MP kodak sensor? its nice to just hold a button down and scrollt he wheel bringing up the bracketed stops. having to go into the menu to enable bracketing on a PRO body is just plain lame. This could easily be fixed with a firmware update to enable assigning of more functions to that button
> as for rate and protect the whole 2 features you can choose this button to perform, very underwhelming. As it is this button is a total bull tit.



While I can't speak to the utility of the rate button as I have not had the opportunity to use one, I imagine it can be useful to some people. @Christian_Stella spoke to that rather well. Canon demonstrated a very strong ability to listen to their customers with the 1D X and 5D III as well, so I would really wonder if the rate button was just some random addendum, and not something enough of their customers asked for that they put it on in direct response.

As for it being customizable, *totally agree there!!* I wish every button on a Canon camera was customizable, however it also seems to be Canon's MO to trickle out features...so maybe _"someday"_. 




wickidwombat said:


> 3. RAW processing, I'm a bit amazed that none of this was sorted out prior to release, neither DPP or adobe are producing satisfactory results. The only way i can even see the detail i'm chasing is in DPP preview.



Ditto. Its kind of ironic that LR4 doesn't even seem to support these new cameras, despite being only a couple weeks old. You would figure the largest RAW processor on the market by sales volume and Canon would be in cahoots to make sure that DID NOT happen. :



wickidwombat said:


> 4. AF isnt as good as i was expecting in AI servo but I'm still playing with it (there are lots of settings to play with and test) so i'll have to reserve judgement on this but as for just turning it on and shooting with AI servo in standard mode the 1Dmk3 still eats it alive both in speed and accuracy
> Perhaps I am doing something wrong maybe 7D users have some tips on getting the most from these new AF systems in AI servo.



This really surprises me. I just read in another post that you are using f/1.4 lenses. Thats an extremely thin DOF your working with there. Unless something has changed, don't Canon cameras AF at maximum aperture? I would be very surprised if you had GOOD luck with even the 1D X AF with its 100k RGB intelligent meter and an f/1.4 lens. You should slap on an f/2.8 lens, an f/4 lens, and an f/5.6 lens, and let us know how AF works then. I would hope the double-cross type sensors with the f/2.8 should nail focus perfectly every time. I'd expect the other 36 cross-type points to do extremely well keeping focus on a moving subject like a bird, a cyclist, a car or a basket ball player at f/4 and f/5.6.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> So i've been snapping away wildly all weekend with the 5Dmk3 and there are a couple of things that bug me
> overall the build and handling are significant steps up but there is some silly stuff going on.
> 
> 1 - The rate button, probably the single most useless button I have even seen on a camera EVER, which would be fine if you could assign it a usefull function instead such as a bracketing button like ever 1D has had since the 1Dmk1 remember that good ol 4MP kodak sensor? its nice to just hold a button down and scrollt he wheel bringing up the bracketed stops. having to go into the menu to enable bracketing on a PRO body is just plain lame. This could easily be fixed with a firmware update to enable assigning of more functions to that button
> ...



The rate button actually can be good for sports, if you have a deadline, it can help to have rated a few during time outs and stuff, print press deadlines can get hairy at times and unless it's like SI at the Super Bowl, most of the time you don't have runners and on the spot assistant photo editors.

Yeah the jpgs looked weird, I noticed that weird black outline stuff from the early samples (and got quickly trashed for pointing it out and hoping some power that be would notice before release) and the cam appeared to trash all details in all but very high contrast areas even at ISO100 with the in cam settings for jpg that most of the early samples were posted with, I think they mostly use Standard profile + Standard or High NR for some reason, even at ISO100.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



Hopefully it was just the canon 50 1.4 and sigma 85 at fault, I've always though the Canon 50 1.4 was a total dog at AF and some of the Sigma 24-70 and 70-200 and 120-300 I used (beat up pool copies to be fair) didn't focus as well as the Canon 24-70, 70-200 or 300 2.8. Or maybe the micro focus adjustment on your 5D3 is much different than on your 1D3 and even a quick dial in same for all lenses would help? Hope so. I guess it's possible you could have gotten a copy with an AF detector with tons of bad pixels or something or even that the AF simply won't be amazing with the 5D3, at least not compared to 1 series, but hopefully the latter won't be the case.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 26, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> wombat:
> 
> 1) Are the raw files just soft, or terrible in other respects?
> 
> ...



1) Raw files in DPP preview look sharpand show lots of detail, when i preview in bridge with ACR6.7 installed they are noticably softer and editing in DPP much softer, opening in PS also softer than the DPP preview. Colour all looks really good, The detail has to be in the file, as it displays in the DPP preview so i'm not too concerned about the senor being a lemon. I feel its almost entirely related to the processing software not being right rather than a sensor thing.

2) the jpegs look awefull IMO, like heavy handed NR is being applied to iso100 files. sure NR the hell out of 25600 iso images in camera but there should be 0 NR applied to iso 100 jpgs. If i took a 5D2 raw file at iso 100 in topaz denoise and applied an overall noise reduction value of maybe 60 this would be similar to the jpegs out of camera, my typical use of denoise values are around 20-30 if i'm correcting 1600 iso to 3200 iso, i may sometimes pop a value of 5 on a portrait as it does a nice job cleaning up skin in a very subtle way that is not noticable as being post processed. (these are observations based on the standard settings the camera comes with, I dont work with jpegs at all other than to flick to people for a quick preview and usually i will downsize those to 1024x768 anyway if i'm going to email them. On my 5Dmk2 i record medium jpegs which are 10MP for this purpose on my 1Dmk3 i leave the jpegs full size which is also 10 or 11 MP.

Overall I'm very glad I didnt sell my 5D2s just in case, I really hope these issues get resolved soon as I'm going to china soon and really wanted to put this thing through its paces. At least i know i can rely on the 5Dmk2s anyway. I wont be shooting any paid work with the 5Dmk3 untill i'm 100% happy it can meet the 5Dmk2 standard though.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 26, 2012)

jrista said:


> This really surprises me. I just read in another post that you are using f/1.4 lenses. Thats an extremely thin DOF your working with there. Unless something has changed, don't Canon cameras AF at maximum aperture? I would be very surprised if you had GOOD luck with even the 1D X AF with its 100k RGB intelligent meter and an f/1.4 lens. You should slap on an f/2.8 lens, an f/4 lens, and an f/5.6 lens, and let us know how AF works then. I would hope the double-cross type sensors with the f/2.8 should nail focus perfectly every time. I'd expect the other 36 cross-type points to do extremely well keeping focus on a moving subject like a bird, a cyclist, a car or a basket ball player at f/4 and f/5.6.


I was using fast lenses but had them stopped down to f2.8 for shooting. typically when using AI servo I dont like to go wider than 2.8 for this reason


----------



## jrsforums (Mar 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> So i've been snapping away wildly all weekend with the 5Dmk3 and there are a couple of things that bug me
> overall the build and handling are significant steps up but there is some silly stuff going on.
> 
> 1 - The rate button, probably the single most useless button I have even seen on a camera EVER, which would be fine if you could assign it a usefull function instead such as a bracketing button like ever 1D has had since the 1Dmk1 remember that good ol 4MP kodak sensor?


If you want/need to do field rating the button is great. Lightroom and ACR will pick up an use the star ratings you set.


> its nice to just hold a button down and scrollt he wheel bringing up the bracketed stops. having to go into the menu to enable bracketing on a PRO body is just plain lame. This could easily be fixed with a firmware update to enable assigning of more functions to that button
> as for rate and protect the whole 2 features you can choose this button to perform, very underwhelming. As it is this button is a total bull tit.


 Bracketing can be quickly set through the quick menu or setting C1,C2, or C3.


> 2 - out of camera Jpeg files are horrible, accross the board there is far too much smearing going on they are well and truely overcooked, mushy and about as sharp as a bowling ball. I like to have medium jpg files writing to the SD card so i can just pop it out to give someone quick access to the pics without jumping through all the raw processing hoops. As it stands I'm really not going to give anyone these jpegs so i've turned it off all together until an update comes out.
> This is particularly concerning because all the talk from the marketing machine talked up how all the improvements of blah blah stops is based on jpegs. If this follows through to the 1Dx there are going to be alot of unhappy people with $6500 less in their pocket.
> 
> 3. RAW processing, I'm a bit amazed that none of this was sorted out prior to release, neither DPP or adobe are producing satisfactory results. The only way i can even see the detail i'm chasing is in DPP preview.


. I never do jpeg. Raw results using DNG 6.7RC to LR 4 are giving great results.


> 4. AF isnt as good as i was expecting in AI servo but I'm still playing with it (there are lots of settings to play with and test) so i'll have to reserve judgement on this but as for just turning it on and shooting with AI servo in standard mode the 1Dmk3 still eats it alive both in speed and accuracy
> Perhaps I am doing something wrong maybe 7D users have some tips on getting the most from these new AF systems in AI servo.



Suggest you go to the Canon Learning Center....a number of wrieups by Rudy on 1DX and 5D3 AF....should help you get as good with new system as you seem to be with the 1Dmk3

John


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 26, 2012)

jrsforums said:


> I never do jpeg. Raw results using DNG 6.7RC to LR 4 are giving great results.
> are you able to post a sample?
> do you have a 5D2?
> if so is ACR6.7 giving you results as sharp as the 5Dmk2 does?


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 26, 2012)

jrsforums said:


> [Suggest you go to the Canon Learning Center....a number of wrieups by Rudy on 1DX and 5D3 AF....should help you get as good with new system as you seem to be with the 1Dmk3
> 
> John



thanks for the tip I read the article, sounds perhaps that my standard method of using single point AF might be the problem and focus is getting lost as the model walks towards me with AF points not handing over to other points properly, from his description this area AF might be a good solution, i'll give it a try. It seems the new AF system is vastly more complex than the system i replaces and there is a bit of a learning curve with it.


----------



## akiskev (Mar 26, 2012)

Where is the negative karma button when you need it?!?!?!!??!


----------



## GND (Mar 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> 1 - The rate button, probably the single most useless button I have even seen on a camera EVER,



Good point, but: The way I see it people are taking way too many pictures of the same thing rather than concentrating on one good shot. Afterwards you waste your time selecting which is better. That may well happen in-camera with a rating system when the event is recent. It saves time. Canon could hide rating in a menu but then it would be cumbersome.


----------



## naterz (Mar 26, 2012)

I know the rating button is honestly useless to many. But I'm actually excited about it. I do same day slideshows at weddings, and throughout the day as I see an image I like, I can very easily rate it without even really thinking about it. Then by the time the reception hits, I can pop in my card, and just use the rated images, and I instantly have 20-30 favorite images from the day. No more quickly culling through the images to find the best shots. 

On the AF note though...I also have been a little dissapointed. I am switching from Nikon so right now only have the 50 1.4 and I'm glad to hear that others haven't liked that lens. I'm hoping the images turn out to be sharper with the 1.2. We'll see. Sometimes it'll nail it, most times it wont. And I'm shooting at 2.0-2.8. On Nikon I could easily shoot at 2.0 and have things TACK SHARP! Hoping I can do the same on Canon.


----------



## GND (Mar 26, 2012)

naterz said:


> I can pop in my card, and just use the rated images, and I instantly have 20-30 favorite images from the day. No more quickly culling through the images to find the best shots.



Yeap, that's it. This camera is targeted to many groups, pro/enthusiast, many times one group doesn't realize the use others might have. On the 50/1.4 the lens is due for an upgade, it's around since 1993 (carried over from the FD line). f/1.4-2.8 range improvement mostly. Could be due for 2012.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 26, 2012)

perhaps i am splitting hairs or maybe in this case eyelashes

first image is dpp preview crop screen shot
second image is acr6.7 crop screen shot

shot at f2.8 1/500 sec ISO 100 AWB
these are 100% crops
obviously 5D mk3 and lens is the 50mm f1.4 canon


----------



## jrsforums (Mar 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> jrsforums said:
> 
> 
> > I never do jpeg. Raw results using DNG 6.7RC to LR 4 are giving great results.
> ...


----------



## te4o (Mar 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> perhaps i am splitting hairs or maybe in this case eyelashes
> 
> first image is dpp preview crop screen shot
> second image is acr6.7 crop screen shot
> ...


Wickid, what's going on there? From my screen both are soft, colors from DPP are more natural ( I mean if makeup can be natura), but the softness of the details is surprising. DPP preview is sharper. Can you get another copy of the 5D3 you purchased? Was it from leederville in Perth? They should exchange it and get yours checked.


----------



## dswatson83 (Mar 26, 2012)

The 50mm f/1.4 does not use the real USM motor that canon uses on most lenses so it really does not work well in servo mode. It's a bit slow. I would not use servo with that lens. Try the 85mm f/1.8 or 85mm f/1.2 that has a better focusing motor.


----------



## mrmarks (Mar 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> perhaps i am splitting hairs or maybe in this case eyelashes
> 
> first image is dpp preview crop screen shot
> second image is acr6.7 crop screen shot
> ...



ACR 6.7 is still in beta and hopefully the optimized version will be available soon.


----------



## peederj (Mar 26, 2012)

The earring makes clear at least one problem your software is having is related to the new chromatic aberration correction system.

I think they had to rush out the camera with unbaked software due to the D800 shipping. I have no worries they will get the software right in a few months latest. They have ambitious plans which will require careful implementations, and it's too bad Nikon forced their hand. But I am happy to have the camera now regardless even though you're right it will not be easy to use yet.

I also think the rest of your complaints are mostly due to settings you haven't made properly yet in camera. This camera is deep and requires study.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey wombat... Thanks for your impressions on the camera... have you done any more testing/practicing with the camera? I fully expect it, with all it's new features and goodies, to have a learning curve and it appears to be. That being said, the 50 1.4 and a sigma may not be the best lenses to test on the AF tracking... the 50 1.4 struggles to keep up with the 7d's AF system on tracking... Dont get me wrong, It worked beautifully on the 7D and gave me great images, but I had to take a breath, stick to 1 shot, and let the lens catch up to work it's magic and it was good... tracking is not is specialty, and unfortunately it's 1.2L counterpart isn't much better in that realm either. Also dont know about which sigma lens you were using, but I had 2 sigma lenses, the 10-20 and the 135-400... The 135-400, I dont know about how it's AF in comparison to others, but it could not catch up at all and was almost always a second or two behind... I eventially sold it and got a 70-200L... that does better overall speed-wise but has it's own quirks as well. 

I've read other review sites say they have had problems with DPP with soft outputs and ACR for this camera is a beta, so until Canon and or Adobe kicks it in high gear and offer a full version, it can be iffy using raws for the time being. This is somewhat typical with new releases in the past... I think the 5d2 had a 2-3 week wait for Adobe to even release a raw software for photoshop for that model, but i cant recall if there was a beta or not. 

As far as the rate button, i probably wont use it and always have questioned the reliability making decisions of such large files on such a small screen and have opted to wait until after the shoot in the computer to make my edits, but i can understand those who do use it... It's got it's purposes for others, not for me. So for me, it's the new direct print button, 8) 8)


----------



## bp (Mar 26, 2012)

naterz said:


> ...only have the 50 1.4 and I'm glad to hear that others haven't liked that lens. I'm hoping the images turn out to be sharper with the 1.2. We'll see.



Agree with awinphoto - you won't have better results with the 50 1.2. It is not nearly as sharp, from a clinical, pixel-peeping perspective, as the 85 1.2, which can be incredibly sharp but is even slower focus than the 50's. The 135L is crazy sharp or you might also look at the 100L - (70-200 MK2 is crazy sharp but pricey) - 35L and 24LII are also great in the wides, . I'm not crazy about any of Canon's 50's personally.

I'm taking receipt of my 5d3 today, nervous about processing issues but really excited to take it for a spin


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> 1) Raw files in DPP preview look sharpand show lots of detail, when i preview in bridge with ACR6.7 installed they are noticably softer and editing in DPP much softer, opening in PS also softer than the DPP preview. Colour all looks really good, The detail has to be in the file, as it displays in the DPP preview so i'm not too concerned about the senor being a lemon. I feel its almost entirely related to the processing software not being right rather than a sensor thing.
> 
> 2) the jpegs look awefull IMO, like heavy handed NR is being applied to iso100 files. sure NR the hell out of 25600 iso images in camera but there should be 0 NR applied to iso 100 jpgs. If i took a 5D2 raw file at iso 100 in topaz denoise and applied an overall noise reduction value of maybe 60 this would be similar to the jpegs out of camera, my typical use of denoise values are around 20-30 if i'm correcting 1600 iso to 3200 iso, i may sometimes pop a value of 5 on a portrait as it does a nice job cleaning up skin in a very subtle way that is not noticable as being post processed. (these are observations based on the standard settings the camera comes with, I dont work with jpegs at all other than to flick to people for a quick preview and usually i will downsize those to 1024x768 anyway if i'm going to email them. On my 5Dmk2 i record medium jpegs which are 10MP for this purpose on my 1Dmk3 i leave the jpegs full size which is also 10 or 11 MP.
> 
> Overall I'm very glad I didnt sell my 5D2s just in case, I really hope these issues get resolved soon as I'm going to china soon and really wanted to put this thing through its paces. At least i know i can rely on the 5Dmk2s anyway. I wont be shooting any paid work with the 5Dmk3 untill i'm 100% happy it can meet the 5Dmk2 standard though.



Thanks for the details. Your samples definitely look softer than I'd expect. Given the differences in IQ in different software platforms, it does seem like the info is in the raw files. On one hand, this is a relief since we can probably rule out a turdish sensor. On the other hand, it's a shame Canon shipped the 5DIII out without the software to support it. 

I've never rushed out and bought a new camera in the first wave of shipments, but apparently issues like this are pretty typical with new releases. It stills sucks, though.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 26, 2012)

For what it's worth, those having a problem with DPP and the High Quality giving soft files... I read that if you switch it so it's high speed and not high quality, files are much cleaner, sharper, etc... Have any of you guys tried this to see if it gives you better results? If so whet is your impressions based off of those files?


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 26, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> For what it's worth, those having a problem with DPP and the High Quality giving soft files... I read that if you switch it so it's high speed and not high quality, files are much cleaner, sharper, etc... Have any of you guys tried this to see if it gives you better results? If so whet is your impressions based off of those files?


this is the first time i have used DPP since i have always used adobe before, I'm still trying to work my way around it, I dont know how people can use this software and not go insane 

as everyone has said i'm going to do more shooting in servo with the 70-200 f2.8 IS II HOPEFULLY that should nail it.

I simply cannot see the wonderfull image quality others are raving about perhaps i should take it back at least I know the 5Dmk2's deliver outstanding image quality.


----------



## nspstudio (May 25, 2012)

naterz said:


> I know the rating button is honestly useless to many. But I'm actually excited about it. I do same day slideshows at weddings, and throughout the day as I see an image I like, I can very easily rate it without even really thinking about it. Then by the time the reception hits, I can pop in my card, and just use the rated images, and I instantly have 20-30 favorite images from the day. No more quickly culling through the images to find the best shots.
> 
> On the AF note though...I also have been a little dissapointed. I am switching from Nikon so right now only have the 50 1.4 and I'm glad to hear that others haven't liked that lens. I'm hoping the images turn out to be sharper with the 1.2. We'll see. Sometimes it'll nail it, most times it wont. And I'm shooting at 2.0-2.8. On Nikon I could easily shoot at 2.0 and have things TACK SHARP! Hoping I can do the same on Canon.



Naterz, how do you isolate the rated images? It sounds like you're using the "copy images" function, but I wasn't able to get it to sort by only the rated images. Your help would be greatly appreciated!!!! I do same day slideshows too


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 25, 2012)

bp said:


> naterz said:
> 
> 
> > ...only have the 50 1.4 and I'm glad to hear that others haven't liked that lens. I'm hoping the images turn out to be sharper with the 1.2. We'll see.
> ...



I've owned both the 1.2L and 1.4. The 1.2L is not sharper. Sharpness is NOT everything though.

I have also owned both the 5D Mk II and own the Mk III. If you learn how to use the Mk III, it is far superior to the Mark II, so don't give up.


----------



## jrista (May 28, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> perhaps i am splitting hairs or maybe in this case eyelashes
> 
> first image is dpp preview crop screen shot
> second image is acr6.7 crop screen shot
> ...



These samples are pretty interesting. I think one of the core problems is the color rendition. In terms of sharpness, if you look at that lone strand of hair on her cheek, it actually looks sharper and has a cleaner edge in ACR, the DPP one looks a bit fuzzier and has more aliasing. If you really closely inspect her eye (the one in focus), from a sharpness standpoint they seem to be nearly identical, with DPP having a slight edge on sharpness. I don't think the difference in sharpness actually has to do with sharpness though. I think DPP introduces more microcontrast due to however it is demosaicing, where as ACR seems to use less...and I think the color (which, imo, looks rather off with ACR) seems to do a good job making fine details look less sharp even though at a pixel level the same exact detail is there.


----------



## ekfilms (May 28, 2012)

The 5d3 is a great camera, you keep complaining about sharpness, Canon came right out and said " we intentionally have made the files soft to allow the user to sharpen as much as they like" I use CS5 and have had great results in both noise and sharpness. I tried uploading the canon disc to my mac laptop and it wouldnt take, it would though on the newer imac, both units are Intel, go figure. 

I recently shot a night job at 5000 asa, all action, car chases at night on the Vegas strip using the 24-105 and 16-35, sometimes with a pola and some without. My biggest complaint.... The Live View button. Its in the worst possible place. I am shooting action with a sport finder, so I've removed the plastic eye piece, while shooting I quickly change from vertical to horizontal, with and without the sport finder, when shooting while looking thru the finder my face was constantly pushing against the Live View button, I didn't know what was happening, the camera was freezing up, the screen went black, I was losing valuable shots, until I realized what was happening.... This was very annoying to say the least, aside from the focus points I couldn't see, at least on the 5d2 I always knew my point of focus was, other than this we got a great little camera for a fraction of the 1d mk4, and the X to come.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 28, 2012)

ekfilms said:


> The 5d3 is a great camera, you keep complaining about sharpness, Canon came right out and said " we intentionally have made the files soft to allow the user to sharpen as much as they like" I use CS5 and have had great results in both noise and sharpness. I tried uploading the canon disc to my mac laptop and it wouldnt take, it would though on the newer imac, both units are Intel, go figure.
> 
> I recently shot a night job at 5000 asa, all action, car chases at night on the Vegas strip using the 24-105 and 16-35, sometimes with a pola and some without. My biggest complaint.... The Live View button. Its in the worst possible place. I am shooting action with a sport finder, so I've removed the plastic eye piece, while shooting I quickly change from vertical to horizontal, with and without the sport finder, when shooting while looking thru the finder my face was constantly pushing against the Live View button, I didn't know what was happening, the camera was freezing up, the screen went black, I was losing valuable shots, until I realized what was happening.... This was very annoying to say the least, aside from the focus points I couldn't see, at least on the 5d2 I always knew my point of focus was, other than this we got a great little camera for a fraction of the 1d mk4, and the X to come.



this is quite an old thread my first copy was faulty and i returned it and got a new one the new one
is completely different to the first copy and so far is awesome even without any AFMA on any of my lenses


----------



## zedarean (May 28, 2012)

ekfilms said:


> I recently shot a night job at 5000 asa, all action, car chases at night on the Vegas strip using the 24-105 and 16-35, sometimes with a pola and some without. My biggest complaint.... The Live View button. Its in the worst possible place. I am shooting action with a sport finder, so I've removed the plastic eye piece, while shooting I quickly change from vertical to horizontal, with and without the sport finder, when shooting while looking thru the finder my face was constantly pushing against the Live View button, I didn't know what was happening, the camera was freezing up, the screen went black, I was losing valuable shots, until I realized what was happening.... This was very annoying to say the least, aside from the focus points I couldn't see, at least on the 5d2 I always knew my point of focus was, other than this we got a great little camera for a fraction of the 1d mk4, and the X to come.



You can actually turn that button off in the menu, just set "Live View shoot" to Disable.


----------



## ereka (May 28, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> this is quite an old thread my first copy was faulty and i returned it and got a new one the new one
> is completely different to the first copy and so far is awesome even without any AFMA on any of my lenses



I've been having the same problems and wondered if I should return mine for a replacement also. I've just 'phoned Jacobs in the UK, from whom I bought mine back in March but apparently I'm the first person who has contacted them regarding the issue (which I find hard to believe)! I told them that as well as poor jpeg detail, I've also noticed random white pixels (255,255,255) surrounded by dark pixels. They could only suggest that I send the camera to Canon for testing and repair, either direct or via themselves. Is this a standard response from retailers? What was your retailer's response when you asked for a replacement?


----------



## Tracy Pinto (May 29, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> ekfilms said:
> 
> 
> > The 5d3 is a great camera, you keep complaining about sharpness, Canon came right out and said " we intentionally have made the files soft to allow the user to sharpen as much as they like" I use CS5 and have had great results in both noise and sharpness. I tried uploading the canon disc to my mac laptop and it wouldnt take, it would though on the newer imac, both units are Intel, go figure.
> ...



If so, maybe this thread has served it's purpose and should be erased....


----------



## wickidwombat (May 29, 2012)

ereka said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > this is quite an old thread my first copy was faulty and i returned it and got a new one the new one
> ...



the retailer i got mine from was great they have a 30 day return policy so withing 30 days exchange it
after that they said depending on the issue they may or may not swap it straight out, but they also said they dont want to piss customers off so they are somewhat flexable say at 40 day they would probably be cool but i'm guesing at 3 months maybe it would be sent back to canon for repair. Most good retailers should have a similar policy


----------

